# MacBook Pro ne s'allume plus



## mikestrutter38 (26 Août 2013)

Bonjour a tous, voilà mon problème il y a quelques jours j'ai branché un câble d'iPhone dans mon MacBook Pro 13" unibody de 2011, il s'est éteint d'un coup et impossible de le rallumer et le chargeur clignote orange avec une faible luminosité. N'étant plus sous garantie je décide de le démonter et de déconnecter la batterie. Sans batterie il ne s'allume toujours pas avec un magsafe 60 watts. Je reconnecte la batterie et la le chargeur s'allume en vert puis en orange avec une luminosité normale ! Je reprenais espoir de plus lordi s'allume j'entends le disque dur et le lecteur DVD, je peux même brancher mon iPhone pour le charger mais l'écran reste noir, la pomme a l'arrière ne s'allume pas et le clavier non plus. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait avoir une idée précise du problème ça serait génial. Merci a tous d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## alexk97 (26 Août 2013)

ça peut paraitre stupide mais as tu essayé de régler la luminosité du clavier et de l'écran avec les touches du clavier ? La pomme utilise le rétroéclairage de l'écran donc si il est éteint, elle est éteinte. Il me semble aussi que c'est normal qu'il est normal que tu ne puisses pas allumer ton Mac sans la batterie branché même si il est alimenté. A part ce que je t'ai proposé, je ne vois pas de solutions.

Je ne vois pas non plus ce qui a causé le problème... Parfois, poser son iPhone à l'endroit ou se trouve les aimants qui vérifient la fermeture de capot peuvent causer une veille mais je ne vois rien d'autre.

essaie aussi de suspendre l'activité lorsqu'il est sensé être allumé (cmd + alt + éjection), le témoin d'activité devrait s'allumer ce qui voudrait dire que ton Mac se comporte normalement

Tu peux aussi essayer d'initialiser la NVRAM (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR)

En espérant t'avoir aidé et bonne chance


----------



## mikestrutter38 (27 Août 2013)

Merci Alex pour ta réponse pour la luminosité ecran j'ai essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas. Je vais essayer les manips que tu m'as donné. Je ne vois pas d'où cela peut venir, si la carte mère est HS est ce que le mac peut démarrer malgré tout ?? Encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## alexk97 (27 Août 2013)

Tout dépend d'où vient le problème. Est-ce qu'il semble fonctionner normalement une fois allumé ? (sauf pour l'écran) Est-ce que tu peux entendre du son en changeant le volume, est-ce que les ventilateurs tournent ? Si c'est le cas, le problème vient surement de l'écran. Si tu en as un sous la main, connecte le à un écran externe


----------



## mikestrutter38 (27 Août 2013)

Non aucun son et le ventilateur ne tourne pas c'est bien ça qui m'inquiète


----------



## mikestrutter38 (27 Août 2013)

J'ai essaye de suspendre l'activité et de réinitialiser la NVRAM mais rien n'y fait ... Je crois que je suis bon pour l'amener chez un dépanneur informatique !!


----------



## iangel68 (5 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, désolé de venir ajouter un message à ce sujet qui date de 2013 mais je voudrais savoir si ton problème a été résolu et comment car j'ai exactement le même type de problème avec un MacBookPro que j'ai acheté d'occasion. Merci


----------



## Locke (5 Avril 2015)

Comme tu peux le constater, le demandeur n'est plus jamais revenu, donc impossible de savoir ce qu'il à fait ou fait faire.


----------

